
Osmo-FL2K: A TX-Only SDR Hacked from Commodity $5 USB to VGA Adapters - bahjoite
https://www.rtl-sdr.com/osmo-fl2k-a-tx-only-sdr-hacked-from-commodity-5-usb-to-vga-adapters-demos-available-for-transmitting-wbfm-gsm-umts-gps/
======
infosecrf
Some cheap "blue" no-brand dongles don't have USB 3.0 traces:

[http://tinyhack.com/2018/05/05/fixing-osmo-fl2k-dongle-
that-...](http://tinyhack.com/2018/05/05/fixing-osmo-fl2k-dongle-that-only-
works-in-usb-2-0/)

Maiwo KCB003 dongle contains FL2K chip and have USB 3.0 ($15)

[https://www.gearbest.com/cables-
connectors/pp_1238337.html?w...](https://www.gearbest.com/cables-
connectors/pp_1238337.html?wid=1433363&lkid=13956227)

Source: [https://hackernoon.com/osmo-fl2k-a-15-dtv-transmitter-fm-
rad...](https://hackernoon.com/osmo-fl2k-a-15-dtv-transmitter-fm-radio-hijack-
and-gps-spoofing-device-68ac08ba7d76)

